# What can I do for a greasy face?



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

Right so I don't really suffer from spots or anything but during the day at work my face gets a bit greasy which I really hate and usually end yup giving it a wipe with a tissue so it stops shining. If i started some sort of exfoliating and moisturising routine would this help or is it some sort of hormonal disposition?


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

Wash more than once a week..


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

have you tried semen, apparently it blocks up the pours


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

barsnack said:


> have you tried semen, apparently it blocks up the pours


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

Mogy said:


> Hormones or diet. Probably hormones.
> 
> Could wash it regularly in the rest room..


Agreed, hormones most likely. You can get some really cheap facial wipes from wilko's if its really affecting you


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

barsnack said:


> have you tried semen, apparently it blocks up the pours


You on board for a charity bukkake?


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

big pete said:


> Agreed, hormones most likely. You can get some really cheap facial wipes from wilko's if its really affecting you


They just wet wipes for your face? Do you guys not think exfoliating and moisturising would do anything for me or is that just girl stuff?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2014)

If the Wilkos wipes irritate, you could give this a bash.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Phil D said:


> You on board for a charity bukkake?


yep, I can cum on demand


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Phil D said:


> They just wet wipes for your face? Do you guys not think exfoliating and moisturising would do anything for me or is that just girl stuff?


try the wipes first but you can also get facial scrubs to do before you go to bed/first thing in the morning, help rub away dead/greasy skin and unblock paws


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Are u on any ass ATM op I know how u feel the grease that's on my face when I'm on tren is ridiculous


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Ricky12345 said:


> Are u on any *ass* ATM op I know how u feel the grease that's on my face when I'm on tren is ridiculous


Maybe the person who's ass it is, is on those meds that stop them digesting fats.


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

Ricky12345 said:


> Are u on any ass ATM op I know how u feel the grease that's on my face when I'm on tren is ridiculous


No I'm neither on any AAS or an ass at the moment



Greenspin said:


> Maybe the person who's ass it is, is on those meds that stop them digesting fats.


Meds that stop you digesting fats? Anyway nope not on any medication. For some reason it seems to just really be when I'm at work, must be stress related! Ha


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Phil D said:


> No I'm neither on any AAS or an ass at the moment
> 
> Meds that stop you digesting fats? Anyway nope not on any medication. For some reason it seems to just really be when I'm at work, must be stress related! Ha


Sorry mate, was just a joke in response to what I assume was a typo, ie, writing 'ass' instead of 'aas'...


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Try using e-45. The body naturally produces too much oil to compensate for the dryness of exposed areas so using moisturiser will help reduce over production.

Just don't leave it next to your computer with a box of tissues, your girlfriend will not be amused!


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Quinoderm face wash an moisturiser


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

barsnack said:


> yep, I can cum on deman


fixed


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

L'Oreal do a good moisturised gel called Pure an Matte specially formulated to keep facial oil down.

A girl I worked with had these wipes you can buy that are like dry paper for removing grease from your face.


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Phil D said:


> Right so I don't really suffer from spots or anything but during the day at work my face gets a bit greasy which I really hate and usually end yup giving it a wipe with a tissue so it stops shining. If i started some sort of exfoliating and moisturising routine would this help or is it some sort of hormonal disposition?


I used fairy power spray on my cooker, have you tried that..... :tongue:


----------



## Corby (Jun 18, 2008)

I suffer from the same, but that L'Oreal pure matte moisturiser stuff works a treat and lasts ages! Clinique do a good one, but its canny expensive...


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

I use the wife's face wipes when on aas as face gets greasy. They do ones for oily skin. Works a treat along with witch hazel shower gel/face wash


----------



## Angelina (Jan 8, 2014)

Phil D said:


> Right so I don't really suffer from spots or anything but during the day at work my face gets a bit greasy which I really hate and usually end yup giving it a wipe with a tissue so it stops shining. If i started some sort of exfoliating and moisturising routine would this help or is it some sort of hormonal disposition?


Whatever You do, do not use any scrubs or lotions that contain alcohol or salycylspirit, its the same, drys out skin and body will think you are short of oils and will produce even more.

As Qualified beautician and qualified makeup artist who specialise also in male makeup,

I am suggesting just the usual

1-cleanse

2-tone

3-moisturize

Clinique are doing mens stuff.

Dont listen to counter girl and put it very forward that you neade cleanser , toner and moisturizer for male..

Dont let them girls sell you some mystery oil making go away mirracle "thing"

During the day if You notice you are "oily" dont use anything than just clean sink water and moisturizer in v small amount

ps-in evenings wash your face when taking shower with some facial wash again make sure it contain no alcohol.

and moisturizer.

Your face will be nicer than your girlfriends lol

Reason why i suggest clinique as they dont contain alcohol and mad perfumeria stuff


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> L'Oreal do a good moisturised gel called Pure an Matte specially formulated to keep facial oil down.
> 
> A girl I worked with had these wipes you can buy that are like dry paper for removing grease from your face.





Corby said:


> I suffer from the same, but that L'Oreal pure matte moisturiser stuff works a treat and lasts ages! Clinique do a good one, but its canny expensive...





Angelina said:


> Whatever You do, do not use any scrubs or lotions that contain alcohol or salycylspirit, its the same, drys out skin and body will think you are short of oils and will produce even more.
> 
> As Qualified beautician and qualified makeup artist who specialise also in male makeup,
> 
> ...


I've bought this:

http://www.boots.com/en/LOreal-Men-Expert-Pure-Matt-Exfoliating-Face-Wash-150ml_54835/

and this:

http://shop.nivea.co.uk/nivea-for-men-sensitive-hydro-gel-50ml.html

Hopefully it should do the trick!


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Phil D said:


> I've bought this:
> 
> http://www.boots.com/en/LOreal-Men-Expert-Pure-Matt-Exfoliating-Face-Wash-150ml_54835/
> 
> ...


Yeah the scrub is decent - use it twice a day preferably in the shower.

Never used that moisturiser but gels are better for oily skin types.


----------



## Angelina (Jan 8, 2014)

You can use scrub only once a week at most. Loreal are cheap version of Lancôme


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

Angelina said:


> You can use scrub only once a week at most. Loreal are cheap version of Lancôme


how come? Surely its better to regularly get [email protected] out of your skin pores?


----------



## Angelina (Jan 8, 2014)

Phil D said:


> how come? Surely its better to regularly get [email protected] out of your skin pores?


You should be using a facial scrub regularly. This helps to get rid of the old skin cells that are laying on your skin, to make way for new skin cells.

Scrubbing your face is called exfoliation. Using a facial scrub is very simple to do and if you use it wisely it won't damage your skin.

Make sure that only use the facial scrub once a week. If you use it everyday, you will damage your skin, which will make it dry and dull - it's definitely a bad idea if you have extremely sensitive skin.

Massage your skin with the facial scrub. Take a dab of the scrub and massage it all over your face, neck and cleavage. Don't rub it in too hard, and avoid getting the scrub on the area around your eyes.

The areas that you can scrub a little harder are: your forehead, nose and chin.

Tips

The best facial scrubs aren't always the most expensive ones.

Scrubs are different: some scrubs are thicker than others and others may have smaller micro-beads, which can be beneficial for people with sensitive skin. Test out some products to see what works best for you.

Warnings

Don't scrub too hard or you skin can get damaged.

Avoid scrubbing around the eyes.

Don't scrub your face more than once a week.

*baking soda is excellent every other day. It's cheap and does the job better *

*
because it's fine and polishes your skin, makes the pores smaller and tighter too.*


----------



## Angelina (Jan 8, 2014)

apply your usual night cream if its evening or moisturizer afterwards if its daytime


----------



## casebian (Sep 12, 2012)

fry an egg on it


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Might sound stupid, but have you just tried hot then cold water? I used to vet greasy skin really bad and found out my face was just sensitive to products. Started just washing my face with water and it's helped massively


----------



## Linc06 (Jun 23, 2013)

Just never leave the house.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

The Bulldog face scrub does wonders for me! It's an all natural brand. I use the scrub, moisturisers and shower gel. All are really good! They're very cheap on Amazon.


----------



## Matt_taunton (Oct 2, 2013)

I use MenScience skincare. I get it off mankind.co.uk. The MenScience products have salycilic acid and aha's and other skin clearing ingredients and no alcohol in the post shave spray. Seriously good skincare sorted oily skin. But when I stop using it the blemished get worse. There is no miracle cure for acne. If u take antibiotics it's just good while ur on them. People just over use antibiotics. That's why they don't even work for some people more.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I swear by this stuff 2-3 times a day.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Docs would prolly give some tablets for this


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Best stuff I've used is elemis stuff. Not the cheapest but my skin is clear when I use there stuff and I usually suffer from oily skin around my forehead.


----------



## Matt_taunton (Oct 2, 2013)

B.I.G said:


> Best stuff I've used is elemis stuff. Not the cheapest but my skin is clear when I use there stuff and I usually suffer from oily skin around my forehead.


Now that's expensive lol. Next time u buy stuff try MenScience as it has far more active. Elemis is just a posh brand like Estée Lauder or aveda!


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

I've always had partially greasy skin, but at my stage of life I believe it's done me proud - I'm 38, have smoked non stop for 22Yrs, and the vast majority of folk say I look 32 to 34 Year old. It must of kept my skin moisturised in the words of Google.

Had major issues for about 2 Years with Acne on my chin, but that diminished at around age 20.

I used a product called 'Quinoderm' to dry my oily skin back then, but I believe it's now discontinued.

Tea tree oil is apparently good for negating greasy skin according to the 'experts', and that's another product I used many Moons ago.


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

I just use water to wash my face and do not have greasy skin. I think the amount of products people use on their skin/hair really isnt good as it washes away everything that your body has evolved since the beginning of mankind to keep your skin healthy. I am also wary of moisturisers, although I do use them myself occasionally


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

well i've been using that scrub stuff in the mornings and moisturising after this and before bed. Skin seems more grease free now but I'm also sleeping better which i think helps. Might try some tea tree product when i run out of this stuff and see how i get on with that.

Thanks for all the replies chaps


----------

